# What social media is helping you the most



## berwyn2006 (May 17, 2012)

Is twitter, Facebook, or Instagram helping your business the most? I have come to this order of what is helping.

1) Instagram
2) Facebook
3) Twitter


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Google+ 
Yelp

And yes it helps a lot. Keep posting consistently and make your website SEO optimized for your area.


----------



## berwyn2006 (May 17, 2012)

Printavo said:


> Google+
> Yelp
> 
> And yes it helps a lot. Keep posting consistently and make your website SEO optimized for your area.


I do have google + but i use it lightly and how do you use yelp?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Tell your customers to write a review on your business. Sign up as a business first if you're not listed.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

berwynn2006:

It really depends on your target market of who your customers are. I use a lot of social media and focus on these: LinkedIn, Blogs, Pinterest & Twitter almost exclusively. My goal is to build my network of professionals in the apparel decorating industry, ASI industry, or just plain folks that need shirts printed. I want to target the decision makers. 

For me, LinkedIn is the number one driver and I get very, very good results from it. Here's my profile if you want to review what I do more closely: Marshall Atkinson | LinkedIn

Writing a weekly blog article has proven to be a huge benefit too, as I have 1,700+ readers now in over 100 countries. Most are in the US, but it's crazy that I'm getting a ton of feedback from England and also Australia too. Here's my blog link: atkinsontshirt | unofficial ramblings of Marshall Atkinson

Pinterest is really great as we can showcase the shop and a lot of the features we handle everyday. I push out my link to the Pinterest Board - Behind the Curtain at a T-shirt Shop Behind the Curtain at a T-shirt Shop about twice a month and usually get somewhere between 50 - 90 hits. This is equal to about that many shop tours each time!

Twitter is great for marketing all the channels too. Here's mine - @ATkinsontshirt

The trick is to see social media as SOCIAL - meaning you have to engage people. I try to follow up on every like, comment or share with someone and thank them. I love to engage people in conversations, and this has led to some good orders.

In a nutshell, if you are looking for advice I would say that the best market for you - is wherever your customers are. Find them, see how they use the social media channel, and then engage with them.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## berwyn2006 (May 17, 2012)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> berwynn2006:
> 
> It really depends on your target market of who your customers are. I use a lot of social media and focus on these: LinkedIn, Blogs, Pinterest & Twitter almost exclusively. My goal is to build my network of professionals in the apparel decorating industry, ASI industry, or just plain folks that need shirts printed. I want to target the decision makers.
> 
> ...


thank you i will apply all of the things that you said.


----------

